# ce que c'est (que) (de) + infinitif



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour à tous

Suite à une question posée dans le forum français / anglais, je m'interroge sur la régularité grammaticale des versions proposées :

doit-on / peut-on dire :
- il sait *ce que c'est que de *travailler
- il sait *ce que c'est de *travailler 
- il sait *ce que c'est que* travailler​Votre avis ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je m'y colle puisque l'on dirait que les autres font la grasse matinée...

Pour moi, on peut dire les trois.
Je vois des légères nuances de sens pour chacune des formulations, mais comme ce n'était pas la question je m'abstiens de tout commentaire.


----------



## itka

A vue de nez (et il est 11 h ! ) je dirais comme Karine.

Perso, j'emploierais plutôt la première mais les autres me paraissent acceptables...
S'il y a des courageux en ce dimanche, ils peuvent nous donner l'opinion des Grammairiens quant à la conformité à la norme.


----------



## josepbadalona

Pour moi, le choc de "c'est" avec "sait" fait de ces (!) phrases quelque chose de bien peu littéraire, donc réservées à l'oral où (presque) tout est possible (propos de dimanche matin...)


----------



## geostan

Je préfère la première.  La troisième me paraît acceptable aussi. Je n'aime pas tellement la deuxième, mais je n'oserais pas dire que c'est incorrect.

Cheers!


----------



## moe0204

Je pense que seules :

- il sait *ce que c'est que de *travailler
- il sait *ce que c'est que* travailler

sont correctes. Il est d'usage d'utiliser _que de_ dans ce genre de cas, mais _que_ tout seul convient tout à fait.

- il sait *ce que c'est de *travailler

est absolument compréhensible, et même peut-être aussi courante que les deux autres phrases à l'oral. Je l'éviterais à l'écrit...


----------



## Punky Zoé

La première forme "ce que c'est que de" me parait être la (seule?) forme correcte, c'est en tout cas la seule qui apparait dans les pages de grammaire que j'ai pu consulter.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Moi aussi je préfère la 1ère phrase, mais (puisque je devine que tu le demandes implicitement dans ton post #7...) je vois dans ces trois phrases des nuances, que voici :

- il sait *ce que c'est que de *travailler => Il sait ce que travailler signifie.
- il sait *ce que c'est de *travailler => Il sait ce qu'implique le fait de travailler.
- il sait *ce que c'est que* travailler => Il sait travailler, il fait bien son boulot.

Je les invente peut-être d'ailleurs. Mais c'est mon sentiment en tout cas... 
Les deux dernières sont-elles vraiment grammaticalement incorrectes ?


----------



## itka

Ah oui ! Bien, Karine ! 
Si ces phrases sont correctes, c'est sûrement le sens qu'elles ont !


----------



## Anne345

Personnellement, je ne vois aucune nuance...


----------



## sesame_fr

Bonjour, 
J'ai lu dans le texte _La Mare au Diable _de George Sand "_J’ai grand-peur qu’une femme de trente ans, qui ne sait pas encore *ce que c’est que d’être *mère, n’apprenne avec peine à babiller et à raisonner avec des marmots_."
Dans la phrase de dessus, "*ce que c’est que d’être mère*" est dans le sens "comment être mère". Mais je ne comprends pas très bien sa structure. 
J'essaie de l'analyser: "*ce que c’est que d’être mère*" :
*ce* est le complément d'objet du verbe "savoir"(_qui ne sait pas _), et le antécédent du relatif. 
*que* est le pronom relatif qui introduit une proposition relative. 
*ce *(_*c*__*’est*_) est le sujet du verbe "être" (*c’est*) . Le complément de *ce *est* "que d’être mère"* , c'est-à-dire que *"que d’être mère"*  est le sujet réel de la proposition relative. 
*que*  dont le sens et l'emploi sont ambigus pour moi. Est-ce que ce mot est utilisé comme la conjonction qui introduit une proposition subordonné complétive? Ou simplement, on a besoin d'utiliser "que" avant 'd'être mère' pour former une sructure "que + de  + verbe à l'infinitif " ? 
*d’être mère* soit *que d’être mère *est le sujet réel de la proposition relative, je ne suis pas très sûre. Ici, on doit ajouter le "de" avant le verbe "être"? 
Est-ce que "*ce que c’est que d’être mère*" peut être exprimé comme : *1. ce que c'est être mère? 2. ce que c'est d'être mère? 3. ce que c'est, mère?*

Un peu compliqué, merci de votre attention.


----------



## MademoiselleZ

Pour moi, "ce que c'est que d’être mère" n'est pas exactement pareil que "comment être mère". La notion de "comment" fait référence à une méthode, des façons d’être, des actes. 
"ce que c'est que d’être mère" me fait plus penser à l’état même de maternité, au fait *d’être* mère. 

Pour ce qui est de ton analyse détaillée, je ne suis pas assez bonne en grammaire pour la confirmer ou pas.

Quant aux propositions d’équivalences:

1- je dirais plutôt, si je devais enlever le "que de"  : *ce qu'est être mère *ou alors et cela rejoint le 3- : *ce que c'est, être mère*
2- *ce que c'est d'être mère*.... oui cela me semble correcte. ou alors plutôt *ce que c'est qu’être mère*
3- non. il manque un article ou un verbe: cela revient à la 1- :  *ce qu'est être mère* , ou *ce qu'est une mère*. 

Mais de manière générale, "ce que c'est " va avec un "que" suivi d'un article+nom ou d'un verbe ( il peut alors y avoir un "de" avant le verbe) ( voila ce que c'est que de vouloir trop manger! )


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Est-ce qu'on pourrait également rajouter Il sait ce qu'est travailler à la liste ?


Petit calque de: "Il importe désormais de répondre à la question de _savoir ce qu'est enseigner_ la lecture après les premiers apprentissages"

-> qu'est-ce que travailler/ qu'est-ce que c'est que (de) travailler)


----------



## Chimel

Oui, je le dirais, surtout à l'écrit: Il sait ce qu'est souffrir, il ne sait pas ce qu'est aimer... 

A l'oral, on dirait plutôt "Il sait ce que c'est que de... " (ou l'une des deux variantes discutées plus haut). Bizaremment, alors que la langue orale a souvent tendance à simplifier les structures (cf. l'omission de _ne _dans la négation et autres exemples similaires), il lui arrive aussi de rajouter des éléments alors que l'écrit opte pour une tournure plus sobre.


----------



## ehmacy

Bonjour,
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait expliquer, s'il vous plaît, ce que MademoiselleZ dit ci-dessus que « ...de manière générale, "ce que c'est " va avec un "que" suivi d'un article+nom ou d'un verbe »?
J'aurais pensé que "Ce que c'est de" + inf marche, vis-à-vis de la grammaire. Y a-t-il une règle qui pourrait être expliquée?

Merci d'avance (et désolé pour mes erreurs de français!)


----------



## Micia93

Je pense qu'elle veut dire par "verbe" => "verbe à l'infinitif" (obligatoirement)

(avec un nom, par exemple "elle ne sait pas encore ce que c'est que la ville")


----------



## ehmacy

Merci pour votre réponse 
Mais est-ce qu'il y a une explication pour l'ajout de "que"? La traduction a du sens pour moi sans le mot "que" avant le article+nom ou le verbe...


----------



## Micia93

Il n'y a pas vraiment d'explication grammaticale. Il s'agit juste d'une tournure de phrase que je qualifierais d'assez familière : "ce que c'est que d'être mère" est en effet assez lourd, on insiste ici sur ce fait. La tournure la plus correcte serait, comme dit plus haut soit "ce que c'est d'être mère" ou "ce qu'est être mère" (ce dernier étant moins percutant)


----------



## TristánFarias

Bonjour,

À votre avis, est-ce qu'on peut ajouter les phrases ci-dessous à la liste de tournures correctes ? :

_Il sait ce qu'est *de *travailler / je sais à présent ce qu'est *de* ressentir la joie intérieure_


----------



## Chimel

Non, ce n'est pas correct. Je dirais soit _il sait ce qu'est travailler _(langue écrite ou soutenue), soit _Il sait ce que c'est (que) de travailler_ (tournure plus orale).


----------

